# ASUS or Gigabyte ???



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, to start with i'e decided to by a PC with the following config.

intel core i5 2500k @ 11500
Seagate Barracuda 1TB @ 2600
MSI GTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @13500
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL @ 5800 if not suggest corsair 8GB
BenQ G2220HD @ 7200
CM Elite 430 @ 2475
Cooler Master GX550 PSU @ 4340

Adding all those... will get to...47415 /-

My budget being 60,000 remaining 12585 (say 2500 for UPS..)
 so in 10000... suggest me a best mobo for overclocking and fits into the above parts... 

I'm really confused in b/w asus and gigabyte... which one to opt for...????


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 5, 2011)

ASUS will be the good choice.
Go for Asus GA-H67A-UD3H-B3 It will cost yo about 9.5K
*files.hlama.net/uploads/posts/1301193240_gigabyte_ga_h67a_ud3h_b3_rev1_1.jpg


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 6, 2011)

wat??????........ "Asus GA-H67A-UD3H-B3" try googling it and see.... u'll get gigabyte results... 

u suggested ASUS....H67... buy wat about P8P67.... more features i gues...


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 6, 2011)

There is only 1 thing and 1 thing only "Asus"  Go with the Asus P8P67 or a little more expensive but worth the Price Asus P8P67 Pro. All the reviews state Asus is the winner. You may also like its new UEFI bios  Don't forget with Asus you can get quality service throughout India.

Asus P8P67 costs Rs 10500


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice info dude .. thank u


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 6, 2011)

Why dont you look for Corsair RAMs. Go for Corsair Vengeance 8GB Kit i.e 4GBx2 for 5.2k.

Also my suggestion would be to go for Corsair VX-550 at 4.2k as it has 5yrs warranty.

Going for a P67 board will not be a good decision now. Instead go for some Z68 boards at the same price.

Gigabyte and Asus, both are worlds top MotherBoard manufacturer. And you won't repent choosing either of them. Both have excellent products. But Gigabyte would be cheaper though.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 6, 2011)

piedpiper said:


> There is only 1 thing and 1 thing only "Asus"  Go with the Asus P8P67 or a little more expensive but worth the Price Asus P8P67 Pro. All the reviews state Asus is the winner. You may also like its new UEFI bios  *Don't forget with Asus you can get quality service throughout India.*
> 
> Asus P8P67 costs Rs 10500



what are you saying?
rashi has worst service in some places.

and nothing like asus is best.

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 is best buy under 10k.
for 11k you can get Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3 (but no virtu support)



saswat23 said:


> Why dont you look for Corsair RAMs. Go for Corsair Vengeance 8GB Kit i.e 4GBx2 for 5.2k.
> 
> Also my suggestion would be to go for Corsair VX-550 at 4.2k as it has 5yrs warranty.
> 
> ...



why? is g.skill bad?



rahulbalmuri said:


> Well, to start with i'e decided to by a PC with the following config.
> 
> intel core i5 2500k @ 11500
> Seagate Barracuda 1TB @ 2600
> ...



you can get cl8 g.skill ripjaws x modules for cheaper here - G-Skill[ Ripjaws-X]DDR3 1600 Mhz 8GB(4GB x2)F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM.

and please change the psu to Corsair GS600 @ 4k or Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k~


----------

